# New betta fish keep dying...At a loss and need help/recommendations ASAP



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Although I have had a few betta fish over the years, I am by no means an expert in their care. I can only afford to maintain a 2.5-gallon tank, but I keep it heated, filtered, and am always sure to properly condition the water that goes into it (tap water).

Last Thursday, I lost my three-year-old betta fish, Poe. I was devastated because I had gotten quite attached to him. Two days ago, I bought a new betta fish, but his health rapidly declined (laying motionless on his side at the bottom of the tank), and I woke up this morning to find him dead. I felt awful; I have no clue what went wrong. I bought a second replacement betta fish this evening, but that one was also exhibiting problems: floating on his side at the top of the tank. Wondering if my tank filter was to blame (this tank filter, to be specific), I turned it off. Now, the fish is floating in a normal position at the top of the tank, but he is not moving. Could he be sleeping? I am really scared he will die from stress or something if I turn the tank filter back on but know it cannot stay off. I also wonder if I should do a 100% water change to be safe (it's a new tank though, so I don't want to break the cycle) when I get home from work tomorrow.

I really don't want this betta to die. I feel so bad that I lost the last one and will likely have to give up the hobby of fish-keeping if my current one doesn't make it. I am very stressed about this. I do not know what to do. Could the filter be the problem? How do I weaken my specific kind? I know when Poe was alive, his filter was lifted out of the tank slightly and tied to the side with a twist-tie, and that made it easier on him, unless I am mistaken. I have had my water levels checked twice in the past 48 hours, and I was told everything is fine, so I really have no clue what is going on or what to do to save my new fish friend before it's too late.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m so sorry about your fish. If you could please fill out this form the best you can it will help us better understand the situation.








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

BettaloverSara said:


> I’m so sorry about your fish. If you could please fill out this form the best you can it will help us better understand the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? *2.5 gallons*
Does it have a filter? *Yes*
Does it have a heater? *Yes*
What temperature is your tank? *77° F (25° C) (+/- 1°)*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *No*
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? *No, N/A*

Food:
What food brand do you use? *Omega One Betta Buffet pellets*
Do you feed flakes or pellets? *Pellets*
Freeze-dried? *No*
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? *Once a day to avoid stomach problems; shows no interest in food when offered*

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? *Just bought this betta yesterday*
What percentage of water did you change? *N/A*
What is the source of your water? *Tap/City*
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? *Clean substrate by hand*
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? *Seachem Prime and Stability*

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: *Water parameters were tested by pet store, so I do not have them on record. They were tested twice within a 48-hour period, and both times, I was told everything was fine. KH was a little low, they said, but that was to be expected for our area, so I was told not to worry about it.*
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? *This morning*
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? *Colors muted, belly silver*
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? *Lethargic; floating on side occasionally or clinging to tank sides/side of filter near surface in upright (normal position); no interest in food and no swimming*
Is your Betta still eating? *No. He has not shown interest in food since I bought him.*
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? *Per my pet store's recommendation, I have done a 100% water change. I was also told to add two drops of Seachem Stability every day until 8/16/21. *
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? *Unknown*
How long have you owned your Betta? *Two days*
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? *No*


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Here's an update: I called PetSmart this afternoon and they told me to do a 100% water change. I did, re-acclimated my betta, then put him in the tank. He is still staying at the surface, his colors muted (unless that was the lighting), and his stomach silver, which I've been told is a sign of stress. He is not swimming, shows no interest in food, and just sort of "shimmies" when relocating himself. He occasionally blows a bubble or two, but that's it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please post some photos. Thank you.

100% water changes are extremely stressful. It is better to do two 50% three hours apart. Achieve the same thing but with far less stress to fish.


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Please post some photos. Thank you.
> 
> 100% water changes are extremely stressful. It is better to do two 50% three hours apart. Achieve the same thing but with far less stress to fish.


I will get some photos ASAP. Do you think given time, he'll be okay once he's used to the water? I was just following the instructions I was given and didn't know better. Should I add some aquarium salt to be safe? I was told that could perk him up a bit, potentially...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not your fault for taking advice you trusted. You'd be amazed at what some who work in the fish department advise.

Both IAL and plain Rooibos Tea have antibacterial, antifungal and calming properties. You can float a leaf or tea bag in his tank until it is at least the color below; or, you can brew a strong tea of either, condition and add to his tank.








Sometimes it takes fish days or even a week or more to become used to a new environment and eat.

Without photos it's impossible to tell if he is stressed. BTW, I'm not sure a silvery belly is a sign of stress; lots of Betta have that color naturally.


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Not your fault for taking advice you trusted. You'd be amazed at what some who work in the fish department advise.
> 
> Both IAL and plain Rooibos Tea have antibacterial, antifungal and calming properties. You can float a leaf or tea bag in his tank until it is at least the color below; or, you can brew a strong tea of either, condition and add to his tank.
> View attachment 1032898
> ...


Not sure when I will be able to get my hands on tea like that; I'm just scared he won't even last the night (the betta I got the other day only lived 48 hours, so I'm kinda getting PTSD). I'm so used to the behaviors of my previous betta, Poe, who lived three years under my care. I'll be sure to post a picture or two very soon. There was no sign of the silver coloring last night when I bought him, so that's why I'm concerned about it.


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Here is a picture of him I took literally five minutes ago. He is not moving and just floats at the surface like that, taking gulps of air from the surface, either near the filter, the heater, the front of the tank, or the back. He's sort of leaning against the plant behind him and leans against whatever object is closest to him while he's floating. It could just be the lighting, but his color changed since last night; he was more blue-green than that dark blue. He also seems to have mysteriously grown a bit. He shows no interest in food; his only movement is that of his gills, which flutter a bit like a slow heartbeat.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The boy above looks healthy. Imagine living your entire life in bareness and suddenly find yourself surrounded by filter, heaters, plants, etc. Culture shock. That may be what you are seeing. To give him time to adjust, turn off the lights. You can even wrap the tank with a towel.

Has he been lying on the bottom?

When he finally has his appetite back, feed him 3-4 pellets 3-4 times per day. It is not how many pellets a Betta has per day but how many they eat at once. A Betta fed 10 pellets once per day is more prone to bloat than one fed 20 pellets 5 x per day as long as the meals are at least three hours apart.

Were there any physical symptoms with the Betta that died in 48 hours? Behavior?


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

13Tskhmaster said:


> Not sure when I will be able to get my hands on tea like that


RusselThe ShihTzu is already giving you so much great advice. I just wanted to say I had this same thought before I got my first pack of Roiboos tea - and it turns out they sell them in most grocery stores I have been to, for just a few bucks


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The boy above looks healthy. Imagine living your entire life in bareness and suddenly find yourself surrounded by filter, heaters, plants, etc. Culture shock. That may be what you are seeing. To give him time to adjust, turn off the lights. You can even wrap the tank with a towel.
> 
> Has he been lying on the bottom?
> 
> ...


I just got home from work and checked on the fish; he is floating on his side at the bottom of the tank. I'm really scared because I do not even see his gills fluttering. His color is still relatively dark, but that's the only reassurance I have that he's still alive. The tank lights have been off for almost the entire duration of my time with him. 

The last betta I had didn't show any symptoms until the day after I bought him: laying on his side at the bottom of the tank, motionless. When I turned off his filter, he floated back up to the top and erected himself, but he went back to the bottom once it was on again. I woke up the next morning, and he was dead. What am I supposed to do to save this current fish? I fear history repeating itself.


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

13Tskhmaster said:


> I just got home from work and checked on the fish; he is floating on his side at the bottom of the tank. I'm really scared because I do not even see his gills fluttering. His color is still relatively dark, but that's the only reassurance I have that he's still alive. The tank lights have been off for almost the entire duration of my time with him.
> 
> The last betta I had didn't show any symptoms until the day after I bought him: laying on his side at the bottom of the tank, motionless. When I turned off his filter, he floated back up to the top and erected himself, but he went back to the bottom once it was on again. I woke up the next morning, and he was dead. What am I supposed to do to save this current fish? I fear history repeating itself.


99.9999% sure he's dead.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

13Tskhmaster said:


> 99.9999% sure he's dead.


I’m so sorry to hear that. I know how hard you were trying to help him


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Seqathe said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that. I know how hard you were trying to help him


Thank you for your sympathy. I got a replacement fish but did not add him to the tank yet; PetSmart thinks the paint on the gravel I bought could have poisoned the water somehow. They suggested I put the new betta in my old one's tank (rather than the new one I bought the other day) and disinfect the new filter/heater. How would I go about doing that? They said white vinegar at the store. How much/what's the process/do you agree? What should I do about the filter cartridge? I really don't want to lose a third betta, but I'm scared to even remove him from his little cup...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you add anything new before or since your old boy died? Do you know why he died? Did you clean/disinfect the tank after he or the other Betta died?

It has to be something in the tank that is killing your Betta.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

13Tskhmaster said:


> They suggested I put the new betta in my old one's tank (rather than the new one I bought the other day) and disinfect the new filter/heater. How would I go about doing that? They said white vinegar at the store. How much/what's the process/do you agree? What should I do about the filter cartridge? I really don't want to lose a third betta, but I'm scared to even remove him from his little cup...


For some reason, I missed how the recent bettas had a different tank than your original betta. The advice you were given to swap back to Poe's old tank is one I would take myself since you know he lived in it just fine, as is using the white vinegar to clean it out with.

In addition to the vinegar, I would also use salt when cleaning the tank. I cleaned out an old tank myself not too long ago with a LOT of salt and white vinegar. Just make sure you scrub very well with salt in the corners and also along the rim, if it has one. I found that using a spray bottle to apply the white vinegar worked the best, but really any method would work as long as you make sure to rinse it very well after. Salt and white vinegar are both natural and safe products to use for this.

When you mention the filter, is this a filter from Poe's old tank or is it a new one that you used with the two recent bettas?


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

@RussellTheShihTzu - Each time a betta dies, I give the tank a thorough cleaning. The first fish I bought and lost this week was given a brand-new tank because Poe's old one had a broken heater and barely-functioning filter. With the new tank, I got new decorations and gravel. Today, the girl at PetSmart told me she thinks it is the gravel that is killing my fish; it is possible the paint is getting into the water and turning it toxic. This leads into my response to the other comments on this thread from Seqathe: 
@Seqathe - I was told to use Poe's tank, but the new filter and heater (because Poe's broke). Therefore, only the filter and heater will be put in the vinegar mixture (what process should I follow for that; I read 1:1 vinegar/water and let soak for a couple hours?). After Poe died and before I bought the new tank the last two fish were in, I had thoroughly washed everything (decorations, the tank itself, the substrate). I plan to wash it again before adding fish #3. Unfortunately, the filter cartridge I have is likely toxic and needs to be replaced, but the new cartridges I ordered won't get here until tomorrow. I know it is not ideal, but do you think my new fish will be okay for 24 hours (at most) without a filter? Once the new, non-toxic cartridges arrive, of course I will turn the filter back on. Once I soak the filter and heater in vinegar/water, what should I do to rinse them? Can I just use warm tap water? I am scared of traces of vinegar remaining and getting into the treated water I put in the tank...

Thanks to both of you for the continued help and support; please wish me luck with my new boy (who I've tentatively named "Sebastian")!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

What did you use to clean the tank previously?


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

BettaloverSara said:


> What did you use to clean the tank previously?


Hot tap water. I didn't really have anything else, and I knew soap wasn't safe.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

13Tskhmaster said:


> I was told to use Poe's tank, but the new filter and heater (because Poe's broke). Therefore, only the filter and heater will be put in the vinegar mixture (what process should I follow for that; I read 1:1 vinegar/water and let soak for a couple hours?).


That is exactly what I did when I cleaned my tank, I also used 1:1 solution.


13Tskhmaster said:


> Unfortunately, the filter cartridge I have is likely toxic and needs to be replaced, but the new cartridges I ordered won't get here until tomorrow. I know it is not ideal, but do you think my new fish will be okay for 24 hours (at most) without a filter?


It isn’t ideal, no, but if you think about it these little guys are typically left for days in the little cups without heater or filters before they get purchased. Even after that, sometimes our filters break, people experience power outages and other reasons why they may not have a functioning filter for a bit. I think he will be just fine overnight, as far as waiting for the new cartridges is concerned 


13Tskhmaster said:


> Once I soak the filter and heater in vinegar/water, what should I do to rinse them? Can I just use warm tap water? I am scared of traces of vinegar remaining and getting into the treated water I put in the tank...


I rinsed mine very, very well after the vinegar dip, and then I filled up a large bucket with prime treated, clean water. I am sure I was just being extra since I was worried about vinegar traces being left behind, but I also let it further soak in the clean water before giving it a final rinse.

And I am definitely rooting for you and Sebastian! You got this! Love the name, by the way. Please keep us updated


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Seqathe said:


> That is exactly what I did when I cleaned my tank, I also used 1:1 solution.
> It isn’t ideal, no, but if you think about it these little guys are typically left for days in the little cups without heater or filters before they get purchased. Even after that, sometimes our filters break, people experience power outages and other reasons why they may not have a functioning filter for a bit. I think he will be just fine overnight, as far as waiting for the new cartridges is concerned
> 
> I rinsed mine very, very well after the vinegar dip, and then I filled up a large bucket with prime treated, clean water. I am sure I was just being extra since I was worried about vinegar traces being left behind, but I also let it further soak in the clean water before giving it a final rinse.
> ...


Thank you so much! I was greeted by a promising sight this morning: he's swimming around and exploring his tank, which is far more than the last two fish ever did. That girl at PetSmart may have saved his life by suggesting I go back to the other tank! Cartridges for the filter will arrive at some point this afternoon. Once they come, I have to find a way to get the filter to stay attached; it's a newer model than the one Poe had, so there technically isn't a place to hang it without tape or a twist tie. Any ideas there for a fix?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I wish you luck this time! Does the filter maybe come with suction cups? Could you post a link?
And don‘t worry about being filterless for a short while - just more smaller water changes and 2 drops Seachem Prime per gallon will do.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

13Tskhmaster said:


> I have to find a way to get the filter to stay attached; it's a newer model than the one Poe had, so there technically isn't a place to hang it without tape or a twist tie. Any ideas there for a fix?


Unfortunately, I’m not familiar with your filter. A photo might help, like Feanor suggested  

A photo of Sebastian whenever you feel ready for it, would be really neat too. So glad he’s doing fine!


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

I'll post a photo of Sebastian later this afternoon; he still seems to be doing well! I've offered him a pellet a couple times today, and he either isn't interested or doesn't see it before it sinks. I won't over-feed and know he may need a while before he's interested, but of course, I'm worried about him starving  #ConcernedBettaDad 

It took this amount of time (12 hours or so) for the other fish to display health problems/die. Sebastian is not showing any of those problems (yet), so hooray! I think the rocks were indeed the problem, so now I feel bad and can't help but wonder if the other fish would've lived...Oh well.

As for the filter, it's the one that comes with the TopFin 2.5-gallon Liquidy-Split Tank (I believe I linked to it earlier). There are no suction cups, and no place for it to hang from the edge. When Poe was alive, we got around this by turning the filter around and tying it through a loop on the tank rim with a twist-tie. It wasn't an ideal setup, but it worked. Once my cartridges arrive, I'm gonna put the filter in and get it going. How should I do this to avoid stressing Sebastian out? Do I need to remove him from the tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I lost a divided tank with three Betta, Mystery and pink Ramshorn Snails and Endler's Livebearers (twice!) when I used CaribSea Tahitian Moon sand made in 2019. Apparently it was toxic. One video shows how a magnet attracted it. So substrate toxicity is always a possibility. BTW, CaribSea would not answer my inquiries. According to posts on the Internet early on they did refund buyers.


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey, gang. Sebastian is still doing well! Afraid to try food again in case he's still stressed; he is swimming around a lot and flares at his reflection when the LED light is on (only for a couple minutes at a time so I can check on him). I want him to get used to the light/his reflection, but I also do not want to stress him out. What should I do?

I of course would like a refund on the stuff I bought the other day (especially the gravel that killed the last two fish), but PetSmart is being maddeningly unhelpful, throwing policy in my face. Alas, I no longer have the bag the gravel came in, so I can't call the company directly.

I'm thinking the substrate really may have been the problem; I wish I knew it so I could have known either of my last two fish. At least I can give Seb a new home, right? It's literally the difference between night and day, with him. This long after purchase, my last two fish were either lethargic or dead. Seb, meanwhile, is swimming around, hiding, flaring, all the things you'd expect a new betta to do. It's so positively moving to see after everything I went through...


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Here's a photo of my special boy, Sebastian, as promised!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Am I correct in believing Sebastian is a Double Tail (DT)?


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

13Tskhmaster said:


> View attachment 1032938
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my special boy, Sebastian, as promised!


And what a beautiful boy he is! I am so glad to hear that everything is going good this time around. 💕



13Tskhmaster said:


> Afraid to try food again in case he's still stressed; he is swimming around a lot and flares at his reflection when the LED light is on (only for a couple minutes at a time so I can check on him). I want him to get used to the light/his reflection, but I also do not want to stress him out. What should I do?


I keep the lights entirely off for the first day after I get a new betta but after that, I just start my normal schedule. I usually have the lights on for roughly 8-10 hours per day. You may experience that Sebastian will continue to flare and surf the glass once you turn it on, but it's entirely normal if they display behavior like that for the first week while settling in. I would just switch to whatever routine it is that you intend to keep with his lights and let him settle into it. If he does not stop obsessing over the glass, you can either put a plant to block the path (if it's a specific corner/spot) or you can just cover the glass altogether. I had to put up black, matte construction paper on the back+1 side for one of my boys to stop the obsessive behavior. But really, it's not strange if it takes him some days to settle in both when it comes to flaring, glass surfing or eating. Just give him some days 

So happy to see this Sebastian update ^^


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Am I correct in believing Sebastian is a Double Tail (DT)?


Yup!


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Seqathe said:


> And what a beautiful boy he is! I am so glad to hear that everything is going good this time around. 💕
> 
> 
> I keep the lights entirely off for the first day after I get a new betta but after that, I just start my normal schedule. I usually have the lights on for roughly 8-10 hours per day. You may experience that Sebastian will continue to flare and surf the glass once you turn it on, but it's entirely normal if they display behavior like that for the first week while settling in. I would just switch to whatever routine it is that you intend to keep with his lights and let him settle into it. If he does not stop obsessing over the glass, you can either put a plant to block the path (if it's a specific corner/spot) or you can just cover the glass altogether. I had to put up black, matte construction paper on the back+1 side for one of my boys to stop the obsessive behavior. But really, it's not strange if it takes him some days to settle in both when it comes to flaring, glass surfing or eating. Just give him some days
> ...


I'm so glad, too! You have no idea, lol 

I usually turned the lights on as soon as I woke up then turned them off when it got dark (to prevent algae growth), back when Poe was alive. Would you say that is suitable? It's a relief to hear that behavior is normal; Seb did exactly that (flaring and glass-surfing) as soon as I turned the lights on to check on him this morning, haha.

My only other concern is the food. I put a pellet in this morning, but he didn't see it, and it sank to the bottom. I tried another, and same thing. He found one of the pellets from earlier, tried to grab it, but then he dropped it and lost interest. I know the food can pollute water, so I stopped putting pellets in, thinking maybe he could pick up one he dropped again. I also do not want to over-feed him if there is a chance that he'll rediscover and eat what dropped. Of course, a fear exists he simply does not like the food and that I'll have to try something else. Should I try to feed him again when I get home from work in six hours (not sure I'll be able to see the pellets he missed this morning or if they'll have disintegrated or something), or should I wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

He’s probably not used to pellets.

It may take him a while to see it as food. So don‘t worry and just offer him 1 pellet again.

Remove any uneaten pellets with a turkey baster or a piece of pinched tube after a while - let‘s say 1-2 hours or at least don‘t let it sit overnight.

Eventually he‘ll find out that pellets are food.
Nevertheless, alternating with different food varieties could be an option for later on in your journey ☺.


----------



## Imp (Jun 9, 2018)

You could also try to interest him by trying to lure him with hand-feed (pre-soaked the pellet). He's a carnivore, after all, and may be stimulated into hunting behaviour, hence more likely to eat what he caught, by some movement.

Personally, I even let my boy jump to catch some food a few times, but I'd be hesitant to try that in a small aquarium (only do this if you're certain that a jumping habit won't get him into trouble, i.e. out of the tank).

EDIT: *WARNING* see my post below if you plan on doing this; you need to take some precautions to reduce the risk of your precious betta jumping right out of the aquarium, also when not feeding.


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

When I first got my betta, she didn't go after the pellets right away either and wouldn't dig them out of the substrate if I was watching. But I found if I left her for an hour or two they would disappear. I still find she will miss food (pellets, frozen, doesn't matter) that falls to the substrate while I'm in front of the aquarium, because she's hoping I will drop more in. As soon as I leave, though, she starts cruising around hunting for anything that she missed, and when I get back an hour later, it's gone. I know some bettas won't do that, but it might be worth seeing if you leave the tank if he will eat the pellet.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

13Tskhmaster said:


> Should I try to feed him again when I get home from work in six hours (not sure I'll be able to see the pellets he missed this morning or if they'll have disintegrated or something), or should I wait until tomorrow?


Feanor, Imp and Katie already gave some really good answers to your question and I can only agree. The only thing I would caution against is encouraging your betta to jump on purpose, even if it's for food. It would be unfortunate if you were cleaning his tank and had your eye off him for a moment and he took a leap out of the tank. 

I still think it's just a matter of giving him time, and like Feanor suggested I would just remove the food if he won't eat it. There is a tiny chance that he doesn't like the brand of food you're giving, I suppose. One of my guys will not eat one of the brands I feed.. and I have even tried to trick him by sneaking one random pellet of that brand into the mix of my other brands to see if he will take it but nope. He spits it right back out after chewing on it for a couple of seconds lol It's good to mix up their diet in general, though. You could even alternate with some frozen food - bloodworms, for example, are often a huge hit with bettas and I feed that to them a few times per week.

I am sure he will sort out the pellet soon!


----------



## Imp (Jun 9, 2018)

Seqathe said:


> Feanor, Imp and Katie already gave some really good answers to your question and I can only agree. The only thing I would caution against is encouraging your betta to jump on purpose, even if it's for food. It would be unfortunate if you were cleaning his tank and had your eye off him for a moment and he took a leap out of the tank.
> 
> ...


I should have elaborated to prevent accidents with other people's precious companions: I make dead-sure that the water-surface is about two inches below the edge of the tank (5 gallon), never encourage him to jump higher than about half-an inch, and keep a closed top.

I think it is also a good idea to be aware that some betta are able to (and will) jump three inches or more, regardless of whether you encourage it or not.


----------



## 13Tskhmaster (Mar 22, 2018)

So good news first: Sebastian seems to have figured out what food is. He eats the pellet I give him first thing in the morning, two days out of two so far! 

He's worrying me a bit today because He is spending a lot of time resting at the bottom of the tank beneath his filter, behind a ceramic tank decoration. He doesn't seem to be floating sickly, but he isn't as active today as he was as recently as even yesterday. He swims around on occasion, but he just goes right back to that spot. I can send a picture later tonight, but do you think he is just resting, or should I be concerned? I worry about the filter and his stress; he's been flaring and swimming in circles a lot the past couple days, for a few minutes at a time before settling down.


----------

